

Writing Maintainable Code Considered Harmful - nsoonhui
http://itscommonsensestupid.blogspot.com/2007/11/smelly-code.html

======
ajross
The conclusion doesn't match the story. XYZ wasn't hurt because he wrote
maintainable code, but because ABC didn't. XYZ's problem was that he/she
wasn't able to maintain poor code. Believe it or not, folks, that's an
_important_ _skill_ , and something employers in the corporate/IT world pay
big money for. XYZ doesn't have it. ABC may or may not, it's not clear.

But the moral here isn't that the market doesn't value good software. It's
that the market places more value on the ability to make bad software work.
Well, duh.

------
aggieben
This is awesome. My mind replaced XYZ and ABC with names I know. And...

Normally, I can't bear to read such poor English, but this time it was just
the perfect touch.

------
eugenejen
Any good developer should just work for him/herself. In reality, the good one
will go to start his/her company but street sweeping.

------
edw519
Don't blame ABC. Blame the company.

1\. The product is software, yet there appear to be no standards for source
code. Imagine that happening in autos or pharmeceuticals.

2\. Even if there were standards, how could they be enforced without code
reviews?

3\. Five years to market? The plug needed to be pulled four years ago.

